# Pamācības >  Populāri par Sigma-delta modulatora darbību.

## RudeWolf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CkyrDIGzOE

ESS cilvēks angļu valodā skaidro DS darbības principu. Noteikti, ka klāt ir arī nedaudz reklāmas, kāpēc jāpārdod esošos kankarus un jāpērk zobenu.

Es būtu ļoti pateicīgs, ja kāds zinošāks pakomentētu, jo manas zināšanas ir pārāk niecīgas, lai spētu argumentēti iebilst video teiktajam.

----------


## normundss

Nez vai te kāds būs zinošs par DAC čipu dizaina smalkajām niansēm, un kāds ir pamats domāt, ka prezentētājam ir nepieciešams kaut ko iebilst?  Zinot vispārējo _tech sales_ scēnu IT industrijā, visdrīzāk tur nekas faktuāli nepareizs nav.  Varbūt vienīgi kāds konkurējošais ražotājs varētu argumentēt sava produkta stiprās puses. 

Mani personīgie novērojumi salīdzinot Šķībā Bumbiera Trešā Bifeļa ES9018 ar diviem dažādiem AK4396 DACiem un dažiem zemāka plauktiņa CD atskaņotāju DACiem pamatā atbilst izklāstītajam teorētiskajam modelim. Tas protams nepierāda ne modeļa pareizumu ne kļūdas. 

Tam vīriņam bija arī otra prezentācija http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYjHKv2_OqQ par džiteri un skaļuma regulēšanas lietām.  Džitera jautājumā var piekrist līdz apgalvojumam, ka ESS ģeniālais ASRC atšaus visas ienākošā džitera kļūdas. Viens un tas pats materiāls no avotiem ar dažādu džiteri neskan vienādi. Bet, ESS risinājums iespējams tiešām ir efektīvāks par prezentācijā pieminēto Analog Devices "dumjo" ASRCu.  Visādā ziņā, laižot digitālos datus caur FIFO reklokeri ar labu oscilatoru (Crystek CCHD-957 45/49MHz) un darbinot ES9018 ar Crystek CCHD-950 100MHz oscilatoru, rezultāts ir labāks par visu citu, ko man ir gadījies tuvāk iemēģināt.  Tas protams nenozīmē, ka pasaulē nav nekā labāka  ::   Vajadzētu iemēģināt DAC sinrono clockingu pa tiešo no reklokera un pilnībā izslēdzot ASRC.  Internetos tauta raksta, ka ir labāk kā asinhronais režīms.  BET! Sabre labāk skan ar augstākas frekvences masterclocku.  Ja to darbinātu ar 45/49MHz clocku 100MHz vietā, tur var parādīties citas lietas.  Optimāli būtu darbināt DACu un reklokeri sinhroni no viena 95/98MHz pulksteņa, bet tajās frekvencēs nav pieejami labi un lēti oscilatori. Ir tauta, kas eksperimentē ar risinājumiem uz Silicon Labs Si570 bāzes.

Par skaļuma regulēšanu var tam vīriņam pilnībā piekrist.  Praktiskā lietojumā digitāla skaļuma regulēšana 32 bitos ir labākais, ko gadījies mājās lietot.  Skaļuma regulēšanas efektu 16 bitos un ar pārāk lielu pastiprinājumu gala pakāpē pats dzirdēji uz sava DACa. Diezko ilgi neizturēji  ::  Tā ka viss atkarīgs no realizācijas detaļām.

----------


## karloslv

No savas radiokonstruktora puses varu teikt, ka Si570 vajadzētu būt samērā labam signāla avotam, vismaz radio snobu vajadzībām tas ir augstvērtīgs (turklāt ar nenormāli labu cenas/kvalitātes rādītāju). Par oscilatoriem uz 95/98 - radiotehnikā gan nu tas nav nekas jauns, ņem kvarcu un iesvārsta uz nepāra harmonikas, piemēram 19x5 = 95, 14x7 =98, var dabūt ļoti zemu fāzu troksni. Lai gan es neesmu audiofīls. Paskatoties, ka tie Crysteki sola -160 dBc/Hz fāzu troksni, laikam man tomēr jāpaklusē, man -120 ir jau augstais gals, un tas ir arī aptuveni praktiski nomērāmais slieksnis, vismaz man zināmais  ::

----------

